# cayenne Pepper Wine..



## Dirtydog420

Well I started a gallon of Cayenne Pepper wine just now..

10 Cayenne Peppers
2+ Lbs Sugar
1 Lb White Raisins
1 Container Welch's Frozen
1 1/2 tsp acid blend
Pectic Enzyme
Yeast Nutrient
Plan to use Lalvin 1118 

Want to make a dry wine for cooking. Might drink a bit if not too strong. The recipe is from Jack Kellers website. He had one for jalapenos and one for tabasco peppers.. 

I plan to bottle in 375ml bottles so I can use it for cooking. Looking Forward to thing one...

One Question: Anyone think I should add tannin? I was thinking about it but not sure with the raisin and juice conc, how much I should add..


----------



## djrockinsteve

I think it was Julie who made this and said it was great. My wife bought 3 bottles of this a month ago in Ohio. She loves it. I couldn't find a recipe on our site though. It's getting added to our list.


----------



## Runningwolf

Steve shared a bottle (I mean his wife did) of his over dinner the day he bought it. It was very good. I also tasted Julies and i loved that just as well.


----------



## Julie

How big is this batch? It sounds like a one gallon batch and if so that is a lot of sugar. Bring your sg to around 1.080, I used 3 cans of welch's white grape and 3/4 cup of sugar. Everything else was the same and no tannin. 

LOL, and I put in 30 cayenne and 1 hungarian hot to my gallon batch. 

Let me know how this works out, I am going to make several one gallon batch's this year varying the amount and types of peppers.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> How big is this batch? It sounds like a one gallon batch and if so that is a lot of sugar. Bring your sg to around 1.080, I used 3 cans of welch's white grape and 3/4 cup of sugar. Everything else was the same and no tannin.
> 
> LOL, and I put in 30 cayenne and 1 hungarian hot to my gallon batch.
> 
> Let me know how this works out, I am going to make several one gallon batch's this year varying the amount and types of peppers.




I'll be making a batch also, it will be Julie's recipe. We enjoy the stuff and it's great for cooking.


----------



## djrockinsteve

Julie when you get a chance can you post your c.p. recipe. Can't let a carboy sit idle.


----------



## Julie

Sorry for not getting this posted, been one he11 of a crapping week at work.

Here is what I did for my cayenne pepper wine:

1 gallon
3 cans of welch's white grape concentrate
water to one gallon
3/4 c sugar (s.g should reach 1.080 or there abouts)
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp bentonite
30 dried cayenne peppers
1 hot hungarian pepper
red star pasteur champagne yeast

I started in the gallon jug, added everything and water to shoulder once fermentation has slowed down add to neck. Let it go for about 6 weeks then rack, sg was .994, I racked, sulfited, sorbate and added 1 can of welch's white grape concentrate for a backsweetener. 

Enjoy


----------



## djrockinsteve

Thinking out loud here, would you add any pectic enzyme for the peppers. It's for the breakdown of sugar in fruit but would it help any with the peppers? What was the end s.gravity if you recall? Acid blend??


----------



## gesnipes

Julie said:


> Sorry for not getting this posted, been one he11 of a crapping week at work.
> 
> Here is what I did for my cayenne pepper wine:
> 
> 1 gallon
> 3 cans of welch's white grape concentrate
> water to one gallon
> 3/4 c sugar (s.g should reach 1.080 or there abouts)
> 1 tsp yeast nutrient
> 1/2 tsp bentonite
> 30 dried cayenne peppers
> 1 hot hungarian pepper
> red star pasteur champagne yeast
> 
> I started in the gallon jug, added everything and water to shoulder once fermentation has slowed down add to neck. Let it go for about 6 weeks then rack, sg was .994, I racked, sulfited, sorbate and added 1 can of welch's white grape concentrate for a backsweetener.
> 
> Enjoy



I'm trying your recipe, but am having a time getting fermentation started. Did you have to fight to get the yeast going?


----------



## Julie

gesnipes said:


> I'm trying your recipe, but am having a time getting fermentation started. Did you have to fight to get the yeast going?



For that batch, no had no trouble at all getting it started but about a month ago I started a batch and no matter what I did could not get it to start had to dumped it. I have two others going and what I did was start the wine first and after sg reached 1.010 added the hot peppers and they are not just aging. 

If you can't get this to start make a new one and use this one to top up with.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Julie said:


> 30 *dried* cayenne peppers


do you think one could use them fresh??


----------



## Runningwolf

BIGJEFF said:


> do you think one could use them fresh??



Yes, several of us used fresh jalapeno's this summer.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Runningwolf said:


> Yes, several of us used fresh jalapeno's this summer.



DARN!! 
now I'm so curious, I have to go and buy a case of 1 gallon jugs!!


----------



## Julie

BIGJEFF said:


> do you think one could use them fresh??



Yes fresh would work. I just had a handful of dried and wanted to use them for something so wine is always the first thought.


----------



## Racer

Or do like me and make a 3 gallon batch with the idle carboys at hand.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racer said:


> Or do like me and make a 3 gallon batch with the idle carboys at hand.



Bigjeff, don't be a wooose, go for the big six gallon. Just think you'll be drinking this, marinating steak and chicken with it and adding it to spaghetti and chili sauce.


----------



## BIGJEFF

Runningwolf said:


> Bigjeff, don't be a wooose, go for the big six gallon. Just think you'll be drinking this, marinating steak and chicken with it and adding it to spaghetti and chili sauce.



hahaha! I got to go and buy 100 jalepeno peppers then!! 

The steack marinating got me!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

BIGJEFF said:


> hahaha! I got to go and buy 100 jalepeno peppers then!!
> 
> The steack marinating got me!!!



I wish you were closer as I have four one gallon bags of them in my freezer. I put ten per gallon in my wine and if you read the hot pepper thread several of us have been posting in, I don't think you'll want too many more than that.


----------



## gesnipes

Julie said:


> For that batch, no had no trouble at all getting it started but about a month ago I started a batch and no matter what I did could not get it to start had to dumped it. I have two others going and what I did was start the wine first and after sg reached 1.010 added the hot peppers and they are not just aging.
> 
> If you can't get this to start make a new one and use this one to top up with.



Thanks Julie. If I can't get it started, I'll follow your plan.


----------



## jmarotz

Has anyone ever tried fresh table grapes instead of grape juice or raisins?
I still have about 10 pounds of Himrods hanging and 10 pounds of Sufolk Reds.


----------



## gesnipes

jmarotz said:


> Has anyone ever tried fresh table grapes instead of grape juice or raisins?
> I still have about 10 pounds of Himrods hanging and 10 pounds of Sufolk Reds.



That would work. You would treat it like any fresh fruit batch. Personally, I wouldn't waste fresh grapes on cooking wine. I'd use those grapes to make a nice table wine.


----------



## gesnipes

Julie said:


> For that batch, no had no trouble at all getting it started but about a month ago I started a batch and no matter what I did could not get it to start had to dumped it. I have two others going and what I did was start the wine first and after sg reached 1.010 added the hot peppers and they are not just aging.
> 
> If you can't get this to start make a new one and use this one to top up with.



It took it a long time, but it finally started. Now it's fermenting like crazy.


----------



## Runningwolf

gesnipes said:


> It took it a long time, but it finally started. Now it's fermenting like crazy.



I made a six gallon batch. Once it got started I could not keep an air lock on it. It kept blowing the red cap white off of it. That went on for about six days.


----------



## gesnipes

Runningwolf said:


> I made a six gallon batch. Once it got started I could not keep an air lock on it. It kept blowing the red cap white off of it. That went on for about six days.



Must be the heat generated from the peppers


----------

